# What do the numbers mean? Arrow sizes



## jeff721 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, so I have been looking more into getting into "competitive shooting" and stepping a little outside of my "let's just shoot some arrows" mindset. 

In looking at arrows for FITA and such there are a series of numbers for the sizes e.g. 2216, 2016, 1412.

My questions are: 
1. What are they, what do they mean? Is it outer diameter/inner diameter? Something to do with the spine?
2. How do i choose what's right for me?

Sorry if this is a super-rookie question, but I didn't see it anywhere and tried to search. 

Thanks.


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

2216 = 22/64" outside diameter with a 16/1000 (.016) wall thickness.

As far as choosing the correct size, go to the Easton website and check the shaft selector charts for target arrows. For outdoor target shooting such as FITA rounds, you'll probably want a smaller diameter shaft to minimize wind drift.


----------



## jeff721 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very helpful thank you.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

the first two are the diameter of the shaft. the 2nd is the wall thickness.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

You may also want to look at the all carbon shafts 
perhaps the Easton Carbon One it's a small diameter shaft with a wide variety of spine options.

Carbon Express also makes so higher end FITA shafts in a real small diameter Nano XR and Nano Pro

Others to look at are Victory arrows V1 and the I'm sure Gold tip has an option also.


----------

